# Habt Ihr ein 2. finanzielles Standbein?



## -RedMoon- (23. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tage zusammen,

an alle, die bereits Geld verdienen und Familie haben usw. Habt Ihr euch ein 2. finanzielles Standbein aufgebaut? Falls ja, was?
Meine Frau und ich sind beide voll berufstätig und verdienen zusammen auch ganz gut. Allerdings reicht das Geld nicht, um uns etwas für schlechte Zeiten zur Seite legen zu können. Nicht zuletzt, weil das ganze Geld für das Studium/Schulbildung der beiden Kinder drauf geht, die nun mal nichts verdienen und die Eigentumswohnung zieht einem auch noch den letzten Groschen aus der Tasche. Kosten optimieren versuche ich schon seit Jahren, aber das klappt nur in begrenztem Maße, also muss eine weitere Geldquelle her.

Früher, vor 10-15 Jahren habe ich noch nebenbei Laptops, Fernseher, Telefone usw. repariert und es kam gutes Geld dabei herum. Aber heute hast du damit mehr Ärger, als dass es geschweige denn überhaupt Geld bringt. Außerdem bin ich nicht mehr der junge und hippe Elektronik-Nerd, dem man so was abnimmt. Stattdessen lässt man seine Geräte lieber bei irgendwelchen Grobmotorikern verschandeln, die aber jung und hip sind.

Was macht Ihr denn so? 2. Job, Selbständig, Webshop,....?  Irgendwelche Tipps, Tricks? Ich benötige lediglich ein paar Denkanstöße.
Danke


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Oktober 2017)

Wie wäre es mit nem 2. Job 

Ist ja nicht so das Du damit alleine bist , sind ja noch fast 3,5 Millionen andere Arbeitenden denen das Geld trotz Job nicht reicht.
Ist traurig sowas , aber leider die Realität. 
Früher hat es sich ja noch gelohnt in Tagesgeld , Staatsanleigen , Aktien usw. zu investieren und von den Gewinnen / Zinsen schön was auf Seite zu legen. (dank der 0% Politik der EZB kann man das keinem mehr antun)
Rentnern geht es auch nicht besser, wie viele haben schon das Gehalt versteuert und dürfen jetzt noch mal die Rente versteuern. 

Und was die Eigentumswohnung angeht , wenn die Dir die Haare vom Kopf frisst hasste was falsch gemacht. 
Denn die sollte wenn se abgezahlt ist Dir einen Monatlichen Gewinn zur Miete ( die man sonst zahlen müsste) abwerfen.
Und auch wenn es Deine Kinder sind , auch da gibt es genug die neben dem Studium Arbeiten gehen (Sei es um zu überleben oder um eben die Eltern zu Entlassten).


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2017)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem 2. Job
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das Du damit alleine bist , sind ja noch fast 3,5 Millionen andere Arbeitenden denen das Geld trotz Job nicht reicht.
> Ist traurig sowas , aber leider die Realität.
> ...



Ich denke mal es wird um die Kosten von einem laufenden Kredit für die Wohnung gehen.
Anders könnte ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen was einem da die Haare vom Kopf frisst,
in einer Mietwohnung wäre man weitaus schlechter dran.

Bzgl. "Zurück legen fürs Alter", das macht Ihr im Prinzip ja bereits mit der Eigentumswohnung.

Studierende "Kinder" dürfen selbstverständlich auch kleine Nebenjobs annehmen um die Eltern zu entlasten.

Ich ziehe kommende Woche mit meiner Freundin zusammen.
Für uns wird es wegen fehlenden Kindern finanziell "entspannter" da man nun nicht mehr alleine die Miete zahlt sondern eben zu 2.

Wenn das alles passt werden wir uns wohl auch mal das Thema Eigenheim anschauen,
eigentlich Blödsinn Mietwohnungen zu finanzieren, wenn ein Eigenheim nur unwesentlich viel mehr kosten würde.
hat natürlich auch wieder rum seien Nachteile ich weiß


Also wir 2 Jobben nicht nebenbei nein, bei uns wird das Geld wohl reichen weil wir keine Kinder haben.

Ich habe über Jahre meine Wohnung (800 € warm) selbst finanziert und konnte stets "gut was bei Seite legen" ohne auf Dinge verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich was nebenbei machen müsste, wäre das sicherlich etwas, was total von meinem Hauptberuf abweicht. Etwa Grünanlagen für die Gemeinde, was handwerkliches (gibt genügend Leute, die selbst mit "Bild aufhängen", Möbel zusammenbauen etc. überfordert sind) usw.

Aber so ernsthaft, dass daraus ein 2. Standbein wird... Mal ehrlich, dann lieber darauf konzentrieren, dass man dort, wo man die meiste Zeit versumpft, vorwärts kommt.

Kosten optimieren als Kerl geht eigentlich nur, indem man die Frau rauswirft  .
Wenn ihr aber beide verdient, könnt ihr vielleicht doch in einer ruhigen Minute mal die Dauerposten und Abbuchungen der letzten 3 Monate durchgehen.
Oft war man zu faul alten Mist zu kündigen oder hat sich Dinge angewöhnt, die das Monatsgehalt in kleinen unmerklichen Beträgen auffressen.
(Coffee-to-go, Snacks & Fertigmahlzeiten zum Mittag statt Kantine oder etwas mitbringen usw.)

Statt aber noch tiefer in der Arbeitssklaverei zu versinken, lieber das nächste mal richtig wählen gehen...
Es ist nämlich nicht mehr genug Arbeit für alle vorhanden. Und die, die da ist, wird zu schlecht bezahlt.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird um die Kosten von einem laufenden Kredit für die Wohnung gehen.
> Anders könnte ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen was einem da die Haare vom Kopf frisst,
> *in einer Mietwohnung wäre man weitaus schlechter dran.*



Das ist sehr einseitig bzw. nicht bis zum Ende gedacht.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Statt aber noch tiefer in der Arbeitssklaverei zu versinken, lieber das nächste mal richtig wählen gehen...
> Es ist nämlich nicht mehr genug Arbeit für alle vorhanden. Und die, die da ist, wird zu schlecht bezahlt.



Naja...............

@TE: Ich bastle unterschiedliche Elektronik-teile für meine Clubkollegen und es gibt ein kleines Taschengeld. Wir haben ein 7-jähriges Kind und wollen noch eins. Wohneigentum haben wir nicht, wollen auch nicht. Evtl. gibt es doch eine Wohnung, die wir vermieten werden, aber das ist noch offen.


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2017)

Eine Frage wäre, wieviel du denn damit verdienen willst?
Für Laptop reparieren etc. bekommt man im Bekanntenkreis ja auch ned all zu viel. Und wie du schon sagtest, hat man dann meist noch das Problem das man dann eine 24h Hotline ist.
Was ich noch manchmal mache ist für Vereine fotografieren. Mache das zwar nicht für Geld sondern für was zu Essen und ein paar Bier aber dann spart man sich das Geld dafür ^^
Was ich auch schon überlegt habe wäre eine Drohne an zu schaffen und Immobilien zu fotografieren. Eigentlich ein recht lukratives Geschäft, aber bin noch die 1500€ für die Drohne am sparen ^^
Was sonst noch eine Option wäre: Kauf/Verkauf von Tauschbörsen. Benötigt aber Lagerplatz und Zeit.

Sonst: Studierte Kinder sind doch ein super 2. Standbein ^^


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist sehr einseitig bzw. nicht bis zum Ende gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beiträge ganz lesen  habe geschrieben es gibt da natürlich auch Nachteile bei Eigentumgswohnungen.

hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe es ganz gelesen, keine Sorge  Eigentumswohnungen haben mehr Nachteile als man denkt. Dass man mit einer Mietwohnung "weitaus schlechter dran ist", ist einfach nur zu einseitig gedacht.


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe es ganz gelesen, keine Sorge  Eigentumswohnungen haben mehr Nachteile als man denkt. Dass man mit einer Mietwohnung "weitaus schlechter dran ist", ist einfach nur zu einseitig gedacht.



kommt ganz drauf an wie weit man in die zukunft schaut.

Wenn die Eigentumswohnung in 20 Jahren abgezahlt ist bist du mit der Strategie "Mietwohnung" in 20 Jahren schlechter dran 

Eigentumswohnungen haben viele Nachteile das ist richtig.
Später ist man dann aber wenigstens finanziell etwas "freier" als mit einer Mietwohnung.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn die Eigentumswohnung in 20 Jahren abgezahlt ist bist du mit der Strategie "Mietwohnung" in 20 Jahren schlechter dran



Es kommt drauf an, wieviel man BRUTTO in der Eigentumswohnung versenkt hat.


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Oktober 2017)

in die EgW gehen brutto ca. 1200€ pro Monat (Nebenkosten inkl). Allerdings werden ständig Sonderumlagen einkassiert. Letzte jetzt im Juni war 6000€ hoch. Nächstes Jahr soll eine mit 3000€ kommen. Wie soll man da etwas zurücklegen?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2017)

Warum gibt es bei euch so regelmäßige Sonderumlagen? Normalerweise sollte dieses Mittel recht selten genutzt werden, Instandhaltungskosten sollten durch passende Instandhaltungsrücklagen realisiert werden.


----------



## P2063 (23. Oktober 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Statt aber noch tiefer in der Arbeitssklaverei zu versinken, lieber das nächste mal richtig wählen gehen...
> Es ist nämlich nicht mehr genug Arbeit für alle vorhanden. Und die, die da ist, wird zu schlecht bezahlt.



das ist mit verlaub gesagt quatsch. es gibt mehr als genug arbeit, sogar verhältnismäßig sehr gut bezahlte. es ist nur niemand bereit sie zu machen, grade bei handwerklichen berufen.


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> das ist mit verlaub gesagt quatsch. es gibt mehr als genug arbeit, sogar verhältnismäßig sehr gut bezahlte. es ist nur niemand bereit sie zu machen, grade bei handwerklichen berufen.



Kann ich so unterschreiben, oft braucht man dafür aber auch die entsprechende Qualifikation/Ausbildung.

Und die will heutzutage halt keiner mehr machen.
Wollen ja alle nur noch studieren gehen.

Viele handwerkskammern suchen vergebens nach Nachwuchs


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben, oft braucht man dafür aber auch die entsprechende Qualifikation/Ausbildung.
> 
> Und die will heutzutage halt keiner mehr machen.
> Wollen ja alle nur noch studieren gehen.
> ...



Um fair zu sein, wenn selbst Friseure nur noch Azubis mit Abitur annehmen fragt man sich auch, welche Menschen sie da erwarten. Wer erarbeitet sich eine Fachhochschulreife um dann einen Beruf zu erlernen in dem man 11€/h verdient?!


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Oktober 2017)

@Stryke7

es wurden mehrere größere Reparaturen beschlossen. Mehrheit hat zugestimmt.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde ja gern, aber bei 50 - 60h die Woche bleibt da nicht mehr viel über für ein 2. Standbein.. zumal die Steuerprogression mit dann davon wohl 70% gleich wieder weg nehmen würde


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Oktober 2017)

Ja, aber ein Minijob bleibt doch auch dann steuerfrei oder nicht?


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Minijob bleibt doch auch dann steuerfrei oder nicht?



bis 400 € meines Wissens nach ja


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Minijob bleibt doch auch dann steuerfrei oder nicht?



Du zahlst keine Steuern, das ist richtig.
Aber Sozialabgaben werden natürlich fällig.


----------



## Darknesss (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich vermute mal, dass du momentan nicht selbsständig bist?
Wenn ja, dann pass auf, dass die im Schnitt 48h/Woche (über einen Zeitraum von 6 Monaten) nicht überschreitest.
Ich glaube nicht, dass du da noch einen Minijob machen darfst, die Zeit reizt man normalerweise bereits mit einer Vollzeitstelle aus.

Für mehr musst du in die Selbständigkeit.
(Beschränke dich aber auf 70/Woche, mehr geht zwar, das schaffst du aber nicht auf Dauer)


----------



## pedi (24. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du zahlst keine Steuern, das ist richtig.
> Aber Sozialabgaben werden natürlich fällig.



die aber öfter der arbeitgeber übernimmt, so wie bei mir.
meine bessere hälfte und ich sind rentner.
hab noch einen 450,- €job, da bezahlt der arbeitgeber die sozialabgaben.
das geld würde auch so reichen, aber 1. kommt ich unter die leute (ist ein job mit kundenverkehr) und 2. ists angenehm, bummeln zu gehen und eventuell etwas  kaufen zu können ohne rechnen zu müssen.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Oktober 2017)

Ja, Rente ist auch so eine Sache...


----------



## Ash1983 (24. Oktober 2017)

Minjobber zahlen Sozialabgaben nur freiwillig, ansonsten fuehrt der AG pauschal SV-Beitraege und Steuern ab.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## padme (2. Dezember 2017)

in deutschland gibt es genau 2 wege vermögend zu werden. selbstständigkeit oder aktien.
entweder du gehst in die selbstständigkeit und schaffst es eine gut florierende firma aufzubauen, vllt später mal mit mehreren hundert mitarbeitern, oder du kaufst dich mit hilfe von aktien in schon bestehende unternehmen ein. 
in beiden fällen antizipierst du indirekt und direkt vom global zirkulierendem bruttosozialprodukt.
ich habe mich schon vor jahren für die 2 option entschieden.
Lottogewinne und alles andere ist glückspiel, auch spekulationen an der börse ist glücksspiel und hats nichts mit seriösem vermögensaufbau zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ...Was macht Ihr denn so?..


Ich bin Ingenieurin.



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Habt Ihr euch ein 2. finanzielles Standbein aufgebaut? Falls ja, was?


Zusätzlich   mache ich selten Gutachten zu konzeptionellen Themen und verkaufe hin und wieder Patente. Nicht viel in Summe, aber oben drauf ganz hilfreich. Aber nicht vergessen, es mit dem Arbewitgeber abzustimmen. Projektmanagement in der Automobilbranche ist erträglich bezahlt. Kinder habe ich nur "Beutekinder" die sich gegen Geschenke wehren. Mal ein Laptop hier, ein Urlaub da, mal ein wenig einkaufen oder Essengehen, das sind alles keine Kostentreiber. Dazu lebe ich sehr sparsam. Dann reicht das alles. Große Sprünge, vergleiche ich es mit ähnlich qualifizierten Jobs vor vierzig Jahrne, in denen so eine Arbeit für die Segeljacht oder das Flugzeug reicht, sind aber auch nicht drin. Rücklagen fürs Alter sind aber natürlichmöglich, in Summe aktuell knapp 1000,-€ im Monat, davon aber alleine 500,-€, um mir die private Krankenversicherung im Alter leisten zu können. Das wird noch ein unberechenbarer Kostenfaktor

Die Frage ob Miet- oder Eigentumswohnung ist schwer. Ich habe für die Woche zum Arbeiten eine Mietwohnung in Hannover und zahle für 70qm 500,-€ warm, kalt mit Nebenkosten 400,-€, Da wäre es vor zehn Jahren schwer gewesen eine Wohnung von zu finanzieren. Da ich hier nur auf der Durchreise bin und nächstes Jahr wieder wechsel, war es eine gute Entscheidung. Günstige Eigentumswohnungen sind ein Segen, kommen zu viele Extrakosten, kann es ein Kostengrab ohne Kontrolle werden, wenn die Eigentümerversammlung entscheidet. Bein Mann zahlte gerade 30.000,-€ für die sanierte Straße 

Ich habe mir mein Studium weitestgehend selber bezahlt. Haben Deine Kinder Lust, ein Kino an der Uni zu gründen? Der Zeitaufwand ist überschauber, es ist extrem gut für soziale Kontakte, um Projektmanagement auf unterster Ebene kennen zu lernen und es fällt Geld dabei ab. Wenn Du  mir die Stadt nennst, und es dort noch keines aus meinem alten Verbund gibt, kann ich Dir Kontakte geben. Auch Hiwi Jobs sind immer nebenbei immer hilfreich, vertiefen das Studium und selber 23h im Monate bringen bei aktuewll 9,30€ die h gut 200,-€ zusätzlich.


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Dezember 2017)

padme schrieb:


> in deutschland gibt es genau 2 wege vermögend zu werden. selbstständigkeit oder aktien........Lottogewinne und alles andere ist glückspiel, auch spekulationen an der börse ist glücksspiel und hats nichts mit seriösem vermögensaufbau zu tun.



aber genau das sind doch Aktien: Glücksspiel



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin Ingenieurin.



ich bin seit kurzer Zeit IT Manager mit Personalverantwortung in einem KMU. Und trotzdem ist das kein Garant mehr für ein "gutes Leben"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist das kein Garant mehr für ein "gutes Leben"


Ja, die Mittelklasse muss Federn lassen, damit sich die oberen 5% dumm und dusselig verdienen können.
Der Wähler will es so.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. Dezember 2017)

Bitcoins sind mein zweites Standbein. Funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Dezember 2017)

auch Glücksspiel


----------



## P2063 (4. Dezember 2017)

alles ist irgendwie Glücksspiel. Ohne ein gewisses Risiko kann man auch keinen großen Gewinn erwarten.

Sich mit irgendwas selbstständig machen ist auch Glücksspiel, wer sagt denn ob ein Geschäftsmodell in 2, 5 oder 10 Jahren noch Erfolg hat? Das Hauptptoblem ist, dass man um Geld zu machen erst mal Geld braucht. Egal ob man das jetzt in Aktien, eine eigene Firma oder eine andere Wertanlage steckt. Man kann genauso wenig mit Sicherheit wissen, ob Bitcoin morgen nichts mehr wert ist wie man sich in den 50ern sicher sein konnte, dass ein 300SL mal über eine Million wert ist... 

Selbst ein großer Arbeitgeber kann pleite gehen und die Belegschaft auf die Straße setzen, wie aktuell grade Alno als einer der größten Küchenhersteller und das obwohl die ganze Baubranche durch die Niedrigzinsen boomt wie nie.

Das einzige was man meiner Meinung nach machen kann ist, sich möglichst gut zu verkaufen. Seinem Arbeitgeber, seinen Kunden, seiner Bank... das ist das einzige worauf man Einfluss hat.


----------



## nexistar (1. Januar 2018)

Die einfachste Lösung wäre in die Selbständigkeit zu gehen, allerdings ist es auch gleichzeitig die schwerste Lösung denn obwohl der Gewinn groß ist, ist der Verlust ebenfalls groß. Ich habe damit lange Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn du etwas optimales suchst, kannst du dich an das Internet business widmen. Wenn du Erfahrung hast, machst du auch sehr viel Geld nebenbei. Für Ratschläge und Tipps kannst du mich gern über PN kontaktieren. Gruß.


----------

